# Is this a crack in the back tray?



## Romeo Chi (Jun 23, 2005)

Howdy folks, could you please confirm my suspicions about this line I have in the back tray of my CC? It is the part between my rear glass and the trunk. I didn't hit it with anything and it has no impact marks from someone else hitting it, so I think it may be heat related. If someone else confirms this is stock, I guess I will go get a Guinness out of the fridge and call it a day. Otherwise, I will have to call the dealer and hope they can replace it under warranty.


----------



## mrwilli (Jun 14, 2010)

It's a defect.... Back to dealer.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

take it to the dealership, its worth a try.


----------



## Volkswagen Golf (Feb 8, 2002)

I just noticed I have the same issue on my car. Is this a common issue? I'd like to be able to show this thread to the dealer when they call BS on this being a factory defect.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

FWIW, my CC had the same exact "crack" the day I it was delivered. Dealer replaced it next day.


----------



## Volkswagen Golf (Feb 8, 2002)

MySilver2010CC said:


> FWIW, my CC had the same exact "crack" the day I it was delivered. Dealer replaced it next day.


Thanks for the response - seems like this is probably a common issue. Seems that either excessive heat or just the vibration from the trunk closing could cause this. Regardless, I'm hoping this is going to be covered.


----------



## pdunk25 (Sep 16, 2010)

It defiantly is a defect. I just checked my CC and there was no crack like what you have going on with yours. Take it the dealership.


----------



## DahlbackRSI (Mar 15, 2007)

I just noticed this same issue the day I was bringing the car in for the rear door seal.and an air bag light. They ordered me a new part under warranty.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Volkswagen Golf said:


> Thanks for the response - seems like this is probably a common issue. Seems that either excessive heat or just the vibration from the trunk closing could cause this. Regardless, I'm hoping this is going to be covered.


No problem man. I would print out this thread, take it to the dealer, and show them that this was no accident. :thumbup:


----------



## Volkswagen Golf (Feb 8, 2002)

Swung by the dealer and showed them the cracks in that plastic panel. I guess this is a common issue as this wasn't the first instance of this they had seen. Nonetheless, they are going to replace it under warranty. :thumbup:


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

Hmmm, I have it too. Maybe that's what's been making the creaking noise in the trunk area on slightly bumpy roads.


----------



## empesario (Jan 26, 2010)

Same crack in exactly the same place. Waiting for next service as this is not a part that they readily have in stock according to dealer.


----------



## pqerpqer (Nov 21, 2010)

probably related to the excessive flex which is also causing "creaking" inside the car that folks have posted about. Don't have this crack but i do have the creaking....


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

I had same crack. Dealer replaced last month (warranty)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

It may be a crack, definitley worth getting checked out. The other thing we see is that panel comes with a film over it to help protect it during transport. That film does not always get taken off. It peels sometimes and looks like damage. In your case, it doesn't loook like that, yours looks more like a straight line. But for others, you may want to just take a look and make sure the clear film has been removed.


----------



## billywhite724 (Mar 7, 2010)

Holy crap! Mine is cracked as well?? Thanks for posting this, I would have gone for who knows how long before noticing!!


----------



## aglio (Mar 24, 2002)

Mine has it too, going to see about getting it replaced


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

Mine had the same thing (caused from the heat) and I had it replaced under warranty 3 weeks ago. They knew all about it right when I showed them and they had it back to me the same day as my 10K service :beer:


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

All cc's will get this eventually. A stupid design to have stressed (curved) piece of black plastic directly facing the UV of the sun. If you live in the lower states, it will happen sooner. 

VW seems to be fixing these under warranty.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

My back and front tray are both cracked on my 4motion.


----------



## vdubbia (Jul 22, 2005)

What happens when the repaired piece cracks? VW should make this right for the duration, imho.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

I have the same crack in my 2010. Bought used and am about 6K miles out of warranty. Missed it during the PPI. $200 to R&R at dealer.


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

I noticed the same crack today; the car didn't stand a chance against that Texas sun this summer... off to the dealer. :beer:


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

One out-of-warranty solution (before the crack appears) might be to preempt it by cutting your own thin 'crack' at exactly the mid-point, and perfectly straight. Better like that than a crooked break somewhere off to one side. Replacing the piece for $200 seems like a short term solution, as the piece will just crack again.

Just a thought.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

my dealer has agreed to replace the cracked rear tray.

they declined replacing the cracked front tray. vwoa is working on the replacement of the front tray.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Found mine cracked this morning. Call VW. They said they'd replace it no problem since there's a recall on it, but the part's backordered so I have to wait.


----------



## h2otoy (Nov 16, 2011)

*They just ordered number 3 for me*

Still under 36K miles...even if it wasn't I would raise heck about a known problem.


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

Another thread about this issue said that VW resolved the problem and the replacement piece is improved.

Any 2012's have this issue? If not, then it looks like they licked it.


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

Anyone have the TSB/recall number on this? My CC is in for its 10k service and tech says he doesnt know about this problem, I want it fixed as long as the cars already there... I see no reason in coming back again.
While my car is there its getting the DSG update as well, hope to feel a difference.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry to bump an old thread. Noticed this today as I was washing my car. Thought I heard a vibration this morning and with dropping from 75 in my garage to 30's in the morning within 5 minutes i'm kindda not suprised. Anyway off to the dealership I go after the holiday.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread. Noticed this today as I was washing my car. Thought I heard a vibration this morning and with dropping from 75 in my garage to 30's in the morning within 5 minutes i'm kindda not suprised. Anyway off to the dealership I go after the holiday.


You had a "dropping from 75 in my garage to 30's in the morning within 5 minutes"?

Holy crap, no wonder the trim cracked. A Forty plus degrees drop in 5 minutes is going to crack a lot of things, especially plastic.

I suspect you had some glass breakage also. 

You will be covered under warranty with the plastic and your insurance company will definitely take care of the glass.

I live in the most southern part of Arizona and fortunately, the latest cold snap was not as severe as yours.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> You had a "dropping from 75 in my garage to 30's in the morning within 5 minutes"?
> 
> Holy crap, no wonder the trim cracked. A Forty plus degrees drop in 5 minutes is going to crack a lot of things, especially plastic.
> 
> ...


The past 3 mornings it was down around 32 degrees when in going to work and going through fields where they are doing irrigation doesn't help. my garage stays around 70-80 even with the cold surprisingly, but going from that to that cold is probably what i'm thinking caused it. Who knows. Also no glass breakage no need to use the defrosted so who knows maybe that's it lol


----------



## Romeo Chi (Jun 23, 2005)

I saw this was bumped:laugh: 

Every time I see another CC in a parking lot, I check the back tray. So far, every one has a crack somewhere on the tray. Definitely something they should replace free of charge. I have yet to get mine replaced, had the dealer order it though. The tech was not surprised when I mentioned the crack. Might just wait as I turn in the lease in 14 months anyways.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

This thread got me thinking since this piece scratches so easily and seems to have issues with cracking would something like a lamin-x piece or some 3m protective film go any way in helping keep this piece in better shape on the car?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Just a little update for you all that may not be in the loop on this. I had to wait for some back ordered parts to come into my dealer to fix this, but VW has changed the back trim piece on the trunk that we seem to be having issues. The new piece is actually metal and should prove more reliable than the previous part. This is great news for those of us who were worried about having another issue. Anyway just sharing the love 

later dubbers!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Just a little update for you all that may not be in the loop on this. I had to wait for some back ordered parts to come into my dealer to fix this, but VW has changed the back trim piece on the trunk that we seem to be having issues. The new piece is actually metal and should prove more reliable than the previous part. This is great news for those of us who were worried about having another issue. Anyway just sharing the love
> 
> later dubbers!



Wow... I don't have a crack yet, but wish I did now! Metal FTW!


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

How easy is this to change , as I managed to get a new one cheap and going to get it carbon fibre and replace the existing one


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

pologti16v said:


> How easy is this to change , as I managed to get a new one cheap and going to get it carbon fibre and replace the existing one


Short of just pulling it off, getting the leftover sealer and putting on the new one. Not that complicated at all. The plastic one i'm hearing takes about 3 hours or more to put on correctly. The new metal one took about an hour total.


----------



## ccpavw (Apr 17, 2010)

*Crack...*

Yes, I have this on order as well. It's been taking some time for them to get it in. I'm hoping that it's due to the design change. When I spoke to the dealer, they mentioned that it takes longer than it appears to replace it; I'm assuming because of the alignment and adhesive.

Thanks for the information about the design change information!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

ccpavw said:


> Yes, I have this on order as well. It's been taking some time for them to get it in. I'm hoping that it's due to the design change. When I spoke to the dealer, they mentioned that it takes longer than it appears to replace it; I'm assuming because of the alignment and adhesive.
> 
> Thanks for the information about the design change information!


Actually like I said install isn't that bad. Took my dealership one hour to do the job. No issues thus far.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

So is it (black) metal like the B pillars?

Dealership just replaced mine yesterday and it looks like plastic again :facepalm:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> So is it (black) metal like the B pillars?
> 
> Dealership just replaced mine yesterday and it looks like plastic again :facepalm:


yes it's metal it should be cold to the touch and everything.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The new one they put on is kind of bow'd up in the middle and I can press on it and it'll flex a little, but lays flush everywhere else.

It's not terrible, but I'm not thrilled with how it came out and probably gonna have them replace it again

I'll inquire about the new metal version...thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bumping this back up.... 

Do you have the part number for the metal one? 

My dealer didn't believe me that there is a metal version, even though there is a superseding part number, but are ordering another one anyways


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Bumping this back up....
> 
> Do you have the part number for the metal one?
> 
> My dealer didn't believe me that there is a metal version, even though there is a superseding part number, but are ordering another one anyways


 Give me a day or so to pull out my invoice and ill take a look. I don't see this being something a dealership isn't aware of as my dealership was more than aware of this problem and so were multiple others I spoke with.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Here _was_ our 2010 before they replaced our tray. I'm pretty sure that I have another plastic one but I'm just über happy to have a new tray. 










I can check the paperwork for a part number if you'd like.


----------



## abbodi (Dec 5, 2011)

The problem is even if it's replaced, the dealership will install exactly the same one. I had mine replaced twice, and the idiots at the dealership scratched the trunk paint in the process. So I won't replace it the 3rd time it breaks !!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Nevermind guys....they ordered and got it in already 

The new one is metal!!!!  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nevermind guys....they ordered and got it in already
> 
> The new one is metal!!!!  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Got a part number by any chance?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nevermind guys....they ordered and got it in already
> 
> The new one is metal!!!!  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Glad to hear it. All the new ones should be metal unless the dealerships are using back stock. Considering though that the part was on back order for the entire month of December and into January i'm doubting that most dealerships have any plastic left.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dcbc said:


> Got a part number by any chance?


I can have that for you on Tuesday when I go back to the dealer to have it put on :thumbup:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> I can have that for you on Tuesday when I go back to the dealer to have it put on :thumbup:


Are you still under warranty? Is this a recall yet? Mine is driving me nuts!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ween2010 said:


> Are you still under warranty? Is this a recall yet? Mine is driving me nuts!


Yeah mine is being replaced under warranty (only 9k miles on it & a year old)

Since it's superficial....I don't think there will be a recall on it, but maybe I'm wrong?
It's just a known problem at his point I believe

Ask your dealer. They might even be able to call VW and get it fixed for free if you're out of warranty


----------



## FlaCCOwner (Jul 1, 2010)

*Plastic Here*

Had mine replaced today - when I brought it in to make the appointment I mentioned that the replacement part was supposed to be metal - dealership claimed to have never heard of such a thing.
When replaced today it is still plastic. Guess I will have to hope that it doesn't break before I decide to trade it in.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dcbc said:


> Got a part number by any chance?


(Metal) Part number: 3C8853465041




Ween2010 said:


> Are you still under warranty? Is this a recall yet? Mine is driving me nuts!


FYI, they billed VW $241 for the job.

I think the part "cost" was $119 and then it was 0.9 hours to do it. (Retail is higher)



FlaCCOwner said:


> Had mine replaced today - when I brought it in to make the appointment I mentioned that the replacement part was supposed to be metal - dealership claimed to have never heard of such a thing.
> When replaced today it is still plastic. Guess I will have to hope that it doesn't break before I decide to trade it in.


Yeah my service advisor said the same thing when I saw mine bubbled/bowed up in the middle the next day after they replaced it 2 weeks ago (with another plastic one). He said there wasn't a metal version.

So I went back to parts and he looked it up and it showed the new part number and that's what they ordered for me.
Low and behold it was the metal one


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

FlaCCOwner said:


> Had mine replaced today - when I brought it in to make the appointment I mentioned that the replacement part was supposed to be metal - dealership claimed to have never heard of such a thing.
> When replaced today it is still plastic. Guess I will have to hope that it doesn't break before I decide to trade it in.


Might bring this up to them and mention that the part number was available at the time and the dealership simply failed to perform a correct action that would ensure the longest lasting of the part. Either get them to exchange it or a promisary note of some form that they will replace it with this part of it breaks in the future.

3C8853465041


----------



## FlaCCOwner (Jul 1, 2010)

*?*

Was that the part number at the bottom of your post, or would you happen to have it?
I would like to follow up with the dealership as I believe if the first plastic one broke so easily, so will the second - and it is a costly repair once the vehicle is out of warranty.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

FlaCCOwner said:


> Was that the part number at the bottom of your post, or would you happen to have it?
> I would like to follow up with the dealership as I believe if the first plastic one broke so easily, so will the second - and it is a costly repair once the vehicle is out of warranty.
> Thanks in advance.


REPOST:

(Metal) *Part number*: 3C8853465041


----------



## runner736 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Fixed and covered by VW*

Mine cracked in the same place...the dealer ordered the part in July and it just came it...had it repaired under warranty yesterday and the dealer said its a known problem and the trim is now made of metal. Looks as good as new.


----------



## The5ickne55 (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone have much luck replacing this out of warranty?


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

The5ickne55 said:


> Anyone have much luck replacing this out of warranty?


Yes, but it was a battle that was, for me, unwinnable against VWoA. Ultimately, I was having a lot of powertrain warranty work done on my car and mentioned it to the dealer as an afterthought. They replaced it with the new metal piece without a second thought. If you have a good dealer, see if they will work with you. VWoA was not helpful in the least when it came to this piece.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

I read this thread a few weeks and looked at mine and saw a crack like this. Im out of warranty though. only 30k on mine but im over 3 years.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

falcindor said:


> I read this thread a few weeks and looked at mine and saw a crack like this. Im out of warranty though. only 30k on mine but im over 3 years.


Best to bring it to the attention of your dealer. Take this thread with you if needed and show them it's not just you who is having the issue it's nearly every CC that's out there.


----------



## Russellciv (Aug 25, 2014)

*Part no?*

Hello There,

The info on this crack (that I pointed out on the dealership lot ) has been helpful. I purchased my 2012 CC a few days ago and asked about this right away. None of the guys from the dealership were interested in looking at it for longer than a few seconds and certainly didn't offer any help to fix it. I purchased it anyway and figured I'd find out where to get a replacement part. This has been a great thread but what I didn't noticed was if someone was able to provide a part number. 

sincerely

Russ from NYC


----------



## Russellciv (Aug 25, 2014)

*ahh*

My apologies!

I see someone listed the part number.

I haven't been able to drive my CC much yet as I had to travel for work right after driving it off the lot. I didn't noticed the evening that I parked it at the airport that at 43k it sort of hiccups before turning over and the air smells like mold. I can change both air filters myself but the fact that it shudders before tuning over is a little disappointing.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Russellciv said:


> My apologies!
> 
> I see someone listed the part number.
> 
> I haven't been able to drive my CC much yet as I had to travel for work right after driving it off the lot. I didn't noticed the evening that I parked it at the airport that at 43k it sort of hiccups before turning over and the air smells like mold. I can change both air filters myself but the fact that it shudders before tuning over is a little disappointing.


It might be time for an valve cleaning.


----------



## ericb760 (May 10, 2014)

*Cracked rear shelf*

Call me a pragmatist if you want, but my 2011 was cracked when I bought it, and the crack is so clean and straight that I assumed the tray was in two pieces to begin with. Since the tension that caused it to crack in the first place is no longer a factor, I'm leaving it as-is, unless it somehow gets worse, which I doubt.


----------

